# Refrigerated Probiotics



## Patman75

Is anyone using refrigerated probiotics? I had heard that they contain live cultures. Does that matter? Anyone use them? Any feedback good, bad or whatever is greatly appreciated.Thanks!!


----------



## Kathleen M.

Both the refrigerated and the non-refrigerated probiotics are supposed to contain live bacteria (assuming the people making the probiotic are doing it right).I think the processing, and perhaps the strain, determine if the probiotic is heat stable enough to be out of the refrigerator.K.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author

I have always been told by GIs, nutritionists, DOs that the best probiotics are ones that need to be refrigerated - reason being that live cultures are the most productive in our guts and if the culture dies off - sitting on a shelf in the heat - then you're wasting your $$ and not getting the full benefit. Also, you want to look for probiotcs with a mixture of lactobacillus, acidophillus, and bifidus with AT LEAST 1 billion units of each.


----------



## IBD/IBS Author

P.S. For me, the best probiotics I've found are UltraFlora (rather expensive but has around 15 billion active organisms; and, Multidophilus by Solaray with around 4 billion. I found that when my D was active the UltraFlora really helped, and now that things are under control the Multidophilus is more than enough to keep things on track (anymore and I can actually get C).I have always bought these in health food stores, or Whole Foods should have them.


----------



## Patman75

Thankyou Kathleen & Elizabeth


----------

